# Lacquer Thinner or Naphtha



## Guardi Pro (Mar 15, 2006)

New construction... When spraying new wood doors with oil base can you use Lacquer or Naphtha to increase drying time. We add Lacquer when brushing trim to increase drying, but never sprayed with it. Can you? what's the difference between them? :001_huh: Thanks!!


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 7, 2006)

Shouldn't add either, period. It will shorten the lifespan of the finish. What works well and won't harm the finish is artist's quality Cobalt drier, or Japan Drier. I cut my dry time in half with artist's quality Japan drier. Only takes about two ounces to a five. Paint store Japan drier isn't as strong, and tends to tint the finish very little to pink. It's not noticable, but it does tint it.

Should use Turpentine to thin oil, it burns off faster, and cleaner than mineral spirits. Just smells really, really bad.


----------



## phinsher (Oct 27, 2005)

Well here's a vote for adding Naptha or Lacquer thinner. Just mix up a small test batch in advance to make sure its compatible. Your oil finishes already have solvent in them, adding solvents that evaporate quicker should just make it dry faster. As with any product, adding solvent usually means you'll be applying a thinner coat. But it shouldn't be too hard to tell how many coats will get you an acceptable finish. We always used Naptha, but have fun experimenting.

If anything Japan Drier shortens the lifspan of the finish because Japan drier causes the dried finish to be more brittle.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Down with oil!!

Really, both are correct however, for spraying doors I wouldn't cut down with anything more than spirts, I like my equipment too much to run Japan drier or Naptha though them. Drier works fanTASIc with a cup gun however... <hinthint>.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Jonesey, I'm starting to like you. I'm old school too. Turpentine smells great if you grew up with it. I think that Latex smells like old socks.


----------

